# Priority Processing



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Hi,
My skill is currently on both the CSL and MDOL and am having my qualifications accessed at the moment. Hopefully I should have an answer by mid October.(AIQS is the assessing body for Quantity Surveyors)
My question is given the new priority processing as shown here General Skilled Migration
How long will it take for me to get PR if I lodged my application by 1st November 2009?
Thanks
Zenji


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

AS long as you are in CSL your application will be processed quickly.
Because state sponsered applications priority has stopped (non csl)
No body can say Exactly when you will get Visa.
But Diac already disclosed CSL application total processing time as 12 months.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi pankaj*

hi Hari.

i was on CSL when i lodged my applications according to the agent and then the DIAC sent a letter saying that u are not in the CSL Category, cause ur occupation does not come under CSL category, my agent had accessed me wrongly and told us to go for Accountant / External Auditor which was not in the CSL list from day one, i am totally screwed up man, now i have applied for state sponsorship, but even that it takes around 3 months to get a reply and now according to the new processing priority, if we go with the state sponsorship we come in the 5th slot, so i don't know what to do. i don't know why does it happen to me always.

i think it may take ages for our case to get finalised. i feel so stupid that inspite going to the agent VWD, it is no use.











hari999999 said:


> AS long as you are in CSL your application will be processed quickly.
> Because state sponsered applications priority has stopped (non csl)
> No body can say Exactly when you will get Visa.
> But Diac already disclosed CSL application total processing time as 12 months.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

mackdmello said:


> hi Hari.
> 
> i was on CSL when i lodged my applications according to the agent and then the DIAC sent a letter saying that u are not in the CSL Category, cause ur occupation does not come under CSL category, my agent had accessed me wrongly and told us to go for Accountant / External Auditor which was not in the CSL list from day one, i am totally screwed up man, now i have applied for state sponsorship, but even that it takes around 3 months to get a reply and now according to the new processing priority, if we go with the state sponsorship we come in the 5th slot, so i don't know what to do. i don't know why does it happen to me always.
> 
> i think it may take ages for our case to get finalised. i feel so stupid that inspite going to the agent VWD, it is no use.


Unfortunately there are a lot of people in the same situation, myself included. I am currently applying for state sponsorship but without CSL. My only comfort is that is will still be quicker than being in priority 7.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

what visa had u applied and what is your profession, i mean ur ASCO code . i am an external Auditor.

















matjones said:


> Unfortunately there are a lot of people in the same situation, myself included. I am currently applying for state sponsorship but without CSL. My only comfort is that is will still be quicker than being in priority 7.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mack u can get a reassessment done if you have a matching skill in CSL..


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

what u mean is if i reassess myself again, then i can put in my application in the CSL list, but they have mentioned in the DIAC website that u cannot change ur profession right, so how will i do that Accountant ( 2211-11) fall under CSL List but Accountant/ External Auditor do not fall under CSL List , so if i change from my present Occupation then it will be changing ur Occupation right. 

how do u do that.

MACK









anj1976 said:


> mack u can get a reassessment done if you have a matching skill in CSL..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mack i will give u an example, my husband is an IT professional, he got 2231-11 code which is for systems manager but there are a number of things that he does, like network securities etc, now systems manager doesnt fall under CSL but network securities does, so if i want to get into CSL i can ideally get reassessment done, give proofs that he works mainly in network securities etc so that they assess him with suitble code which falls in CSL. If you can show proofs that u work as a accountant and not really an auditor, u can give it a try, if your assessment is stil valid (validity for assessment is one yr, atleast for ACS it is one yr) the fee is minimal, i think it is 30A$, if it is not valid anymore, u will have to pay the entire fee again


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

mackdmello said:


> hi Hari.
> 
> i was on CSL when i lodged my applications according to the agent and then the DIAC sent a letter saying that u are not in the CSL Category, cause ur occupation does not come under CSL category, my agent had accessed me wrongly and told us to go for Accountant / External Auditor which was not in the CSL list from day one, i am totally screwed up man, now i have applied for state sponsorship, but even that it takes around 3 months to get a reply and now according to the new processing priority, if we go with the state sponsorship we come in the 5th slot, so i don't know what to do. i don't know why does it happen to me always.
> 
> i think it may take ages for our case to get finalised. i feel so stupid that inspite going to the agent VWD, it is no use.


Hallo mackdmello............

When we select an agent if he is not well experienced , not well studying the changes made by Diac, we all have to suffer a lot .
(including my agent who is not intrested to give good service after getting his payment)

I know actually the continous changes by diac troubling your dreams.
Have you checked the options expressed by ANJ.....
If that changes possible go for it.
Otherwise 2 to 3 years of waiting required. 
If recession comes to an end in starting of 2010 surely Diac will speed up.
Means no need to wait for 2-3 years.
Regards
Hari999999

..............................................................................................................................


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,

We have asked a case officer about whether he/she could shed more light on the processing changes with respect to state sponsored clients who have received a request for medical and police checks and have not yet completed the checks. This is the reply we have received:

_Thank you for your email. Unfortunately this Department has not been given
any additional information than what is available on the webpage (I have
attached the frequently asked questions sheet for your reference).

It may be a good idea to postpone the family's medicals until more
information is available._

In other words, although everyone is searching for some "insider" information that will shed more light on the delays, the information is simply not there. Even case officers cannot really shed anymore light on the change in processing at this point, and if there are further changes coming - like a change to the CSL and MODL - then these will also undoubtedly have an impact on processing times.

The best thing to do is to not take an irrevocable steps - don't quit your jobs, don't sell your houses, don't buy your plane tickets - until your visas are granted.

If your visa application has been lodged, you are lucky that any future legal (not administrative) changes will not have an impact. If you have state sponsorship again you are lucky because these are now harder and harder to come by. 

Once you have obtained your skills assessment and lodged your application, you cannot, unfortunately change to a different skills assessment. If you wanted to do that you would have to make a new visa application. But if the MODL list changes once your visa application is lodged then you can claim more points if the change is favourable.


----------



## zonaid (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi SOMV,


> Once you have obtained your skills assessment and lodged your application, you cannot, unfortunately change to a different skills assessment.


referring to the above, I have a similar scenario.
I got ASCO code 2231-79 - Computing Professional (Senior Officer) - neither CSL nor MODL.

But already launched application to DIAC in March.

Now, If I now reapply to ACS and get the code 2231-79 - Computing Professional (C#) - Can I update DIAC and claim CSL?


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,

No unfortunately you cannot. The same rule applies to everyone. You would have to make a new visa application.

Regards,
Veronika





zonaid said:


> Hi SOMV,
> 
> referring to the above, I have a similar scenario.
> I got ASCO code 2231-79 - Computing Professional (Senior Officer) - neither CSL nor MODL.
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Veronika, what about timeline for state sponsored non CSL applications, since there is nothing written in the faqs about the processing time for the same, any insight on the same? according to few people i discusssed the same with, it is in low priority but it comes above MODL in the priority list but again it comes after CSL unlike previous list.


----------



## zonaid (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi SOMV,
Thanx for your reply. However I am still confused, caused ANJ suggested me that I can go for it as I am not changing my nominated occupation (which is not allowed) - just updating the occupation title with the same ASCO code. As I told earlier - ACS wrongly assessed me without giving any specialization, however the result was positive.

Please enlight me.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

zonaid said:


> Hi SOMV,
> Thanx for your reply. However I am still confused, caused ANJ suggested me that I can go for it as I am not changing my nominated occupation (which is not allowed) - just updating the occupation title with the same ASCO code. As I told earlier - ACS wrongly assessed me without giving any specialization, however the result was positive.
> 
> Please enlight me.


Hi

What Veronica said is correct; once you lodged your application then you can’t change your occupation unless you go for new application. If you decide to go for new application then you should have ACS results in occupation you expect!!

At the moment, unfortunately DIAC wants to favor only people who can get employer sponsorship or in CSL, others are in low priory only. So you should try for any of these , otherwise waiting for long time will become mandatory .This is my understanding.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

mackdmello said:


> hi Hari.
> 
> 
> i think it may take ages for our case to get finalised. i feel so stupid that inspite going to the agent VWD, it is no use.


Hi Mate

Unless we burn our own fingers we never understand the reality. Including me, we went to agent thinking that they are GOD but actually it is like closing eyes and falling in sea. Fortunately I realized at right time and brought back my case live.

In my personal experience, it was easy to handle my case myself rather then educating that stupid agent. We shpuld be well aware when we select the agent , Anyway good luck try for your best


----------



## Nana (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello everyone
I've applied for the subclass 175.I'm an Occupational therapist so my occup. is on the C.S.L. The changes apply for those applications lodged from 24th sept 2009, and previous ones that hadn't been finalized. I lodged mine on 14th sept, and I'm wondering whether it affects me or not. :confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi nana

if u r on CSL, i dont understand why are you worried? as of now the CSL applications are moving the fastest. u hv just applied, not even a month back, it will take a while, wait and u will hear form your CO soon

cheers
anj


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Hi Anj,

My lodgement date is sep-15th, and i have been given a "TRIM FILE REFERENCE", "PERMISSION REQUEST ID" & a "CLIENT ID", but no TRA #. The "TRANSACTION RECORD NUMBER" is blank, do we get this # after a CO is assigned ? What is the TRA # ? :confused2: Also, how would i know if a CO is assigned or not ?


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

mackdmello said:


> hi Hari.
> 
> i was on CSL when i lodged my applications according to the agent and then the DIAC sent a letter saying that u are not in the CSL Category, cause ur occupation does not come under CSL category, my agent had accessed me wrongly and told us to go for Accountant / External Auditor which was not in the CSL list from day one, i am totally screwed up man, now i have applied for state sponsorship, but even that it takes around 3 months to get a reply and now according to the new processing priority, if we go with the state sponsorship we come in the 5th slot, so i don't know what to do. i don't know why does it happen to me always.
> 
> i think it may take ages for our case to get finalised. i feel so stupid that inspite going to the agent VWD, it is no use.



Hi,
I have filed for Aus PR on 22nd November 2010 with ANSZCO code 261313 -Software Engineer.Can anyone tell me if this ANZSCO code is on the CSL list or not......As far as i know the MODL and CSL list have removed after announcing the new priority processing from July 2010.Correct me if i am wrong.
Also how much time should i expect to be assigned a CO since its 2 months and havent been assigned a CO yet.....


----------

